# Wireless Fences



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good wireless fence for a GSD? We have a large area in our back yard that we use for ball throwing and exercise but it is not fenced. Ridley just got interested in playing with the dog next door and has decided that it's just as much fun as playing ball with Rennie. Needless to say, I'm getting a little tired of running after him and am not interested in finding out what happens when he picks up a new scent that takes him beyond the neighbor's house. 

We're still working on recall but I'm at the point where I want something to keep him in the yard while we're playing regardless. For what it's worth, we would never use this to keep our dogs in the yard without us there - they go inside when we go inside!


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

I use an electric fence from a company called petsafe. They are based out of Knoxville, Tn and fairly easy to set up. Their web site is www.petsafe.net, and gives a detailed list of all their products.


----------



## RockinIt (Jan 29, 2011)

We have the Pestafe Wireless Containment System. I don't know if it is big enough for ball throwing. It only covers 180 feet in diameter. What I do love about it though is that when we go camping or are traveling to our families homes (my parents and Joker's dad both live in rural areas) we can plug it in and let the dogs go. We were introduced to it by some friends we used to camp with. Several of them each had a unit and one person would bring the unit while everyone else would just bring their dog's collars. It's very handy that you can just add a collar. We haven't bought collars for the pups yet...they're still too young for ecollars imo. 

Again...I don't know if the space it allows is big enough for your ball throwing games. I think we've gotten some games going in it before if you stand on one end of the area and throw directly across, but it's not as tough/fun a game as we normally do with more space (we have a hyperdog ball sling shot for games on more space).


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks to both of you. If I can convince my husband that we need this I think we'll go with the wired (underground) variety so we can get the whole yard in. The wireless one seems very convenient but you are right Rockinit, I'm not sure we can situate it right for ball throwing. I think they have one that allows you to modify the shape of the zone to more of an oval shape which might work . . . I'll have to do a little more research. Otherwise, we're going to be doing a lot of digging!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

No need for digging...I have installed an underground radio fence on several occasions. We rent a gas powered edger...it makes a nice thin "trench" that is the perfect depth for installing the fence in the ground. Make sure you have a couple extra blades handy just in case you have rocky ground. You can use an electric edger, but they tend not to have enough power to trench into really dry/clay type ground and rocks can be problematic. You can go through tree roots w/ a circular saw for the trench. I recommend having a bag of topsoil to fill in the trench.

Putting in an underground electric fence is not all that difficult. I do suggest not using the 20 guage wire that comes with the kit and instead go out and purchase some 18 guage wire. We have found the 18 guage to be more sturdy and to hold up better in the long run!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I use the Invisible Fence for the same exact purpose...


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

DnP said:


> No need for digging...I have installed an underground radio fence on several occasions. We rent a gas powered edger...it makes a nice thin "trench" that is the perfect depth for installing the fence in the ground. Make sure you have a couple extra blades handy just in case you have rocky ground. You can use an electric edger, but they tend not to have enough power to trench into really dry/clay type ground and rocks can be problematic. You can go through tree roots w/ a circular saw for the trench. I recommend having a bag of topsoil to fill in the trench.
> 
> Putting in an underground electric fence is not all that difficult. I do suggest not using the 20 guage wire that comes with the kit and instead go out and purchase some 18 guage wire. We have found the 18 guage to be more sturdy and to hold up better in the long run!


Great suggestions - thank you! Using a gas powered edger will definitely be quicker than digging a trench. Dumb question about the wire but is this a specific type of 18 gauge wire or just whatever 18 gauge wire I can find at Lowes or Home Depot?


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

jakeandrenee said:


> I use the Invisible Fence for the same exact purpose...


How expensive are they compared to a do-it-yourself fence? 

Thanks!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Good question, I was thinking about getting a fence for our yard as well. I have a PetSafe brand electric collar and it's junk! For instance, if the dog is behind a tree, it won't work. If there is anything in between me and the dog, it won't transmit a signal. If that's the case, I would be a little leary of the fence, especially if there's a house in between the collar receiver and tansmitter, lol. But then again I don't own a fence, just an e-collar....but just something to think about.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

smdaigle said:


> Great suggestions - thank you! Using a gas powered edger will definitely be quicker than digging a trench. Dumb question about the wire but is this a specific type of 18 gauge wire or just whatever 18 gauge wire I can find at Lowes or Home Depot?


I'm referring to 18 gauge stranded wire. We've used solid core before, but with the price of copper nowadays, I'd suggest stranded. My dad got ours (we shared between myself and my boyfriend for fences at each of our properties) from an electrical warehouse. I don't know if you can get it at Lowes, but you can definitely get it online.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

DnP said:


> I'm referring to 18 gauge stranded wire. We've used solid core before, but with the price of copper nowadays, I'd suggest stranded. My dad got ours (we shared between myself and my boyfriend for fences at each of our properties) from an electrical warehouse. I don't know if you can get it at Lowes, but you can definitely get it online.


Thanks for the clarification! Clearly I'm a novice at this!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

smdaigle said:


> How expensive are they compared to a do-it-yourself fence?Thanks!


Radio Fence is much cheaper than Invisible Fence. You can install the Radio Fence by yourself. The invisible fence is sold to you by a company that does the installation. It is MUCH pricier, but it has its advantages. The signal from the wire will penetrate snow much better than the Radio Fence. A big con is that each collar (receiver) is "programed" to a specific transmitter. You cannot use the same collar for a different transmitter. That is where the Radio Fence is great for us. Each one of my family members has a radio fence and I can use Phoenix's collar when we visit.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

smdaigle said:


> Thanks for the clarification! Clearly I'm a novice at this!


Hey, no problem. No such thing as a stupid question...unless you are asking my brother....LOL


----------

